# ethernet controller..... bugging me



## clifford (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Well i have this prob with my Laptop..... Ijust bought a laptop from one of my friends from UK. As it was custom installed with Vista...which I hate to work on...I installed XP with SP2. Now the prob is that I am not able to fix driver Problem for 3 things. When i go into device manager...

1) Ethernet controllers 
2) Mass storage controller
3) SM Bus controller


My LAptop model is : Toshiba Equium A200 (PSAE2E)
DualCore 

Went scouting all over the net found some links but was not able to get the ethernet controller drivers.... 

*uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=UK

tried to find the controller driver here but i just cant find it as i really dont understand why they are needed....

Can plz someone sort me out on this......

thanking in advance

clifford (Goa)


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 13, 2008)

This is from Official Toshiba Page:
Download Drivers From Toshiba Site

Select the Model, OS & appropriate driver.
For _*Ethernet*_, LAN Driver or Wireless LAN Driver should be selected.
For _*Mass storage controller*_ _*& SM Bus controller*_, Storage Manager for XP. 

If you can't find in the above site, check the below given links.

Check these Ethernet/Wi-Fi Drivers for your Lappy. 
Toshiba Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Driver 1.2.4.41 Windows 2000/XP(x32) - 13.5 MB
Toshiba Intel PRO/Wireless 3945/4965 Driver 11.1.1.16 Windows 2000/XP(x32/x64) - 32.33 MB

For other drivers, Search in this page
Toshiba Laptop Drivers

I think that should solve your issue.


----------



## clifford (Jan 15, 2008)

@ shadow,

Will check it out..... thanks for the prompt reply...


----------



## clifford (Feb 21, 2008)

@ shadow

wat abt the 'Mass storage controller n SM Bus Controller' wat are these for.... n for wat purpose are they used....


----------



## clifford (Feb 22, 2008)

@shadow

hey this is the prob evben after downloading the setup links u gave me... still i get the same thing..wat should i do now 

plz helpe me 

cliffrock
*i82.photobucket.com/albums/j253/cliffrock/drivers1.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 22, 2008)

Download and run software like Everest or SIW. They will tell you what hardware you haf exactly. Then it becomes easier to hunt for drivers rather than finding by laptop model number.


----------



## shadow2get (Feb 22, 2008)

clifford said:


> @shadow
> 
> hey this is the prob evben after downloading the setup links u gave me... still i get the same thing..wat should i do now
> 
> ...



Hey clifford,

Dunno whether you installed the Drivers from the Official Site. Anyway, try to install the following in this order:

*
1. Chip Set Utility - Intel - v7.1.0.1014 - WinXP*
*support.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/csutil-20070808104651.zip

*2. LAN Drivers - WinXP*
*support.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/lan-20070808110034.zip

*3. Storage Manager - Intel - v7.5.0.1017 - WinXP*
*www.download1.toshiba.eu/stormng-20070827133046.zip
*
4. Wireless LAN Client Manager - Atheros - v5.2.0.125 - WinXP *
*support.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/wlesscmgr-20070808104155.zip

*5. Wireless LAN Client Manager - Intel - v11.1.0.04 - WinXP *
*support.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/wlesscmgr-20070808105844.zip

*6. Wireless LAN Driver - Intel - v11.1.0.100 - WinXP*
*support.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/wlesslan-20070716135646.html

_*Try to install the above drivers in the same order. Lemme know if it worked or not.*_

FYI, From the official Site, I got this info on the installation order. I have marked the ones you would need to install. Dunno if it will work. But you can try it.

Toshiba's Official Driver Site



> Component List Satellite A200, P200, X200; Satego A 200, P200, X200; Equium A 200, P 200; Satellite Pro A 200, P 200
> 
> Contents and Installation order
> for Windows XP
> ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

As infra_red_dude has suggested use a probe to get your hardware details. You can also use SiSoft Sandra Lite


----------



## clifford (Feb 22, 2008)

@infra_red_dude

after running system info @ gaberial I get the following...

wen i click for ethernet controller;;;;

Property Value
Device ID PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136SUBSYS_FF001179REV_01\42803E7C1000E2
Status 0x01802400 Has Problem
Problem 0x0000001c (28)
Capabilities 0x00000000
Config Flags 0x00000040
Class Unknown
Hardware IDs PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136SUBSYS_FF001179REV_01
 PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136SUBSYS_FF001179
 PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136CC_020000
 PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136CC_0200
Compatible IDs PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136REV_01
 PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136
 PCI\VEN_10ECCC_020000
 PCI\VEN_10ECCC_0200
 PCI\VEN_10EC
 PCI\CC_020000
 PCI\CC_0200
Class GUID {4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Location PCI bus 5, device 0, function 0
Bus number 0x00000005
Enumerator name PCI
Description Ethernet Controller
Driver {4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001
Physical Object Name \Device\NTPNP_PCI0023
UI number 0x00000009
Bustype GUID {44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type 0x00000005
Install State 0x00000002
Device Address 0x00000000

 Other devices
Class Unknown
Icon -18

*wen i click second ethernet controller error i get the below:*

Property Value
Device ID PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136SUBSYS_FF001179REV_01\42803E7C1000E2
Status 0x01802400 Has Problem
Problem 0x0000001c (28)
Capabilities 0x00000000
Config Flags 0x00000040
Class Unknown
Hardware IDs PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136SUBSYS_FF001179REV_01
 PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136SUBSYS_FF001179
 PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136CC_020000
 PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136CC_0200
Compatible IDs PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136REV_01
 PCI\VEN_10ECDEV_8136
 PCI\VEN_10ECCC_020000
 PCI\VEN_10ECCC_0200
 PCI\VEN_10EC
 PCI\CC_020000
 PCI\CC_0200
Class GUID {4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Location PCI bus 5, device 0, function 0
Bus number 0x00000005
Enumerator name PCI
Description Ethernet Controller
Driver {4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001
Physical Object Name \Device\NTPNP_PCI0023
UI number 0x00000009
Bustype GUID {44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type 0x00000005
Install State 0x00000002
Device Address 0x00000000

 Other devices
Class Unknown
Icon -18

*After i click Mass storage controller i get the following:*

Property Value
Device ID PCI\VEN_104CDEV_803BSUBSYS_FF001179REV_00\46B16D5B022F0
Status 0x01802400 Has Problem
Problem 0x0000001c (28)
Capabilities 0x00000000
Config Flags 0x00000040
Class Unknown
Hardware IDs PCI\VEN_104CDEV_803BSUBSYS_FF001179REV_00
 PCI\VEN_104CDEV_803BSUBSYS_FF001179
 PCI\VEN_104CDEV_803BCC_018000
 PCI\VEN_104CDEV_803BCC_0180
Compatible IDs PCI\VEN_104CDEV_803BREV_00
 PCI\VEN_104CDEV_803B
 PCI\VEN_104CCC_018000
 PCI\VEN_104CCC_0180
 PCI\VEN_104C
 PCI\CC_018000
 PCI\CC_0180
Class GUID {4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Location PCI bus 6, device 4, function 2
Bus number 0x00000006
Enumerator name PCI
Description Mass Storage Controller
Driver {4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002
Physical Object Name \Device\NTPNP_PCI0018
Bustype GUID {44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type 0x00000005
Install State 0x00000002
Device Address 0x00040002

 Other devices
Class Unknown
Icon -18

*Hope this is enough to help me out guys....*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking at the device/vender and pci id this guy has the same problem to a certain extent as you. Check this out, it may be helpful for you 

*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=120099


----------



## clifford (Mar 20, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> Hey clifford,
> 
> Dunno whether you installed the Drivers from the Official Site. Anyway, try to install the following in this order:
> 
> ...


 

hi managed to fix lan driver issue but now when i try to install intel matrix storage manager...*Storage Manager - Intel - v7.5.0.1017 - WinXP*


*it says  'the computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing this software...setup will exit..*

*does anyone have a idea...*


----------

